# Brampton Ontario, 15 month S Female



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

I am looking for a forever home for my girl Georgia, She is now 15 months old 60 pounds, and full of energy. She has been rasied with children all her life but would do best in a home with no children or older children. She loves to run and play, her favorite toy is her tennis ball. Its really hard to give her up but have to do what is best for her. If you know anyone in the Toronto area that is looking to adopt, please send me a PM. Im willing to take as long as i can to find her the perfect home.

Thank you.
Will post pics as soon as i can.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Adoption*

You should probably have the title changed to reflect your area


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Adoption*

We are located in brampton Ontario Canada


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Adoption*

oh she's a pretty girl. Can I ask why you need to rehome her? Have you contacted any rescues in the area to help you post her?


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Adoption*

she is beatiful. 
can you tell us more about her? is she spayed? microchipped? up to date on shots? housebroken? crate-trained? etc.?


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Adoption*

Thank you, she is a beautiful girl.
We are putting her up for adoption because my husband and i are in the middle of bankruptcy and about to lose everything, As with all finiancial problems stress is becoming over bearing and that is of course not healthy for anyone nor a animal to be around. She needs someone full of energy, as she is high energy. 
Georgia is spayed, crate trained, and 100% house broken. Up to date on shots, microchipped, and CKC registered.
She came from a breeder outside the Toronto area, Whom i have contacted and her only suggestion was to post her on Kijiji which i am no comfortable doing.

It breaks my heart having to adopt her out but she deserves better than we can give her.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Adoption*

I'm so sorry you are going through this. The breeder isn't much of one if that was the suggestion. Please contact the rescues in your area, and maybe in NY, to see if they can do a courtesy posts for you as well.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Adoption*

ariannasmom - my heart goes out to you. What a horrible situation and to have to give up your baby on top of it. Heartbreaking to say the least.

I'd not be able to take her with all that energy. We are much more laid back and "dull" at our house so she would not be happy here. I'm sure there's someone on the boards here that will have just the perfect home for her. 

I think Jax08 is right you need to have a better title that reflects EXACTLY what you need. Ask one of the mods to edit it for you as I don't think you can do that yourself.

Best of luck, I hope your lives turn around for you very soon.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jax08I'm so sorry you are going through this. The breeder isn't much of one if that was the suggestion. Please contact the rescues in your area, and maybe in NY, to see if they can do a courtesy posts for you as well.


Yes, I agree. Why don't you see if you can get a rescue to courtesy post for you.
Best of luck to you and your beautiful girl.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone i have sent some emails out to some rescues and waiting for response.
This is so hard for me, I never got Georgia to only give her up. She is a mommas girl and its so heartbreaking but i know in my heart its whats best for her.
Thanks everyone and please if you know of anyone that would possiably make a forever home for her please let me know.


----------



## cailin77 (Aug 24, 2009)

How is she with other dogs? How about cats?


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

She is great with other dogs, has never been dog aggressive, Im not sure with cats as she has never been around any.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Just wanted to give a quick update, no leads on a good home for Georgia thus far, which is to be expected. I do have her posted for adoption on petfinder but am getting lots of scam emails, where they say writing about "the animal" "forsale", so ive just been deleting those.
If anyone in the resuce field has some helpful advice for me to watch out for the scams going on please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I know it serves a good purpose, but Petfinder scares the living you know what out of me. Just think of the magnet that is for the people that want to hurt animals. "Here they are folks, all in one place, take your pick!"

Yeah, that might be extreme but for some reason Petfinder has never been a comfort to me. 

Maybe widen your rescue perimeter if you can?


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

I agree Riley's Mom, I have sent out emails to rescues and she should be posted on there site's soon. I contacted my breeder once again and she has a potential adopter i am going to meet with next weekend. He is located on a farm and has GSD experience, But i have lots of questions for him.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I applaud your dedication to Georgia (she is beautiful!) in working so diligently to find the best situation for her. I am so sorry that you are going through this - I have never had to give up my dog, so I can only guess what you must be feeling. Good luck with the potential adopter - and I agree with Riley's Mom: I don't think Petfinder is the way to go. 

Let us know what happens!

____________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Petfinder could possililby have the potential to bring in unsuitable adopters but the owner has the responsibility to screen them out as Melanie seems intent to do.

Melanie...is the rescue going to help you screen ppl? Can you use their application to help you weed out ppl you don't think are acceptable? Will they help you do a home visit?


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Michelle,
You are correct that i will be screening everyone, Someone from the internet that has interest to someone who i know personally.
I have sent emails to the rescues here in Toronto and have not heard back from any of them, But Darcy which is a member on this site has graciously let me courtsey post on her site.

I am suppose to meet with a man next weekend that has interest in Georgia, He was reccomended by the breeder, My concern with him is that although he lives in a very rual area he does not have a fenced in yard..Georgia needs her boundries and being some where new with a new person i feel that this could pose for a potential danger, Also that he returned his previous GSD to the owner because it had "behavioral issues" and bit his grandchild.

As of right now i am doing all of this on my own but have been reading alot of the post reguarding recues and adoption and have a list of questions and concerns that i will ask each and every person interested in Georgia.

I would also like to create a adoption contract with whomever becomes her forever home, ensuring that she will be an indoor only dog, have proper vet care, basic care, not to be used for a guard dog or fighting dog, and if they do decide that she is not working for them that she be returned to me. etc

This is a very sore spot with me, My heart breaks everytime i talk about finding her a new home and am often questioning myself if im making the right decision. i have had dogs my entire life and never had to adopt one out, But have also never faced the finanical problems and stress realted issues either. Im taking this slow and if im still looking for a forever home for her a year from now thats okay too, I will do without myself before i will let my pet or children.

Thanks all im always open to suggestions!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It sounds like you are doing everything you can to ensure she has a great home. I don't have any suggestions other than hang in there.









Darcy is great and can give you wonderful advice. You could as her if you could use one of BDBH's applications without the logo.

I would definitely ask this gentleman if he can provide a trainer as a reference. Then you'll know how hard he worked at solving those "behavioral issues"


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Michelle,
I like your thinking that is a great ideal I will definetly ask him that. 

Thanks!


----------



## GSRT (May 19, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: ariannasmomHi Michelle,
> You are correct that i will be screening everyone, Someone from the internet that has interest to someone who i know personally.
> I have sent emails to the rescues here in Toronto and have not heard back from any of them, But Darcy which is a member on this site has graciously let me courtsey post on her site.


Melanie are you having email issues? I emailed you back last Monday, 3 hours after I received your email. When I didn't hear back from you I thought maybe you had changed your mind?


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi GSRT,
I have not received any emails reguarding Georgia other than from Darcy, potential adopters through BDBH, and petfinder.
I check my email many times throughout the day so i apparently must be having email issues that i wasnt aware of?
I am doing the best that i can under the circumstances to find Georgia a good forever home, This is not a situation that i asked for or would have ever thought would have came my way, Im not one that gives up easily and i have tried the best that i can but when you are running out of income and have a small child to care for, at some point you have to make a choice what is right for everyone in the family, the stress, anxiety and complete feeling of being hopeless is very overwhelming at this point but im putting on my brave face for Georgia and refuse to give up on finding her the home she deserves.

I have received tons of spam through petfinder so i deleted her ad as it was just a complete waste of time, and at this point just relying on word of mouth,my breeder and BDBH, but always welcome anyone who has more suggestions or helpful suggestions.


Once again thank you everyone for your input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

Melanie, just wondering if you received my PM yesterday?


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Suki's Mom,

I must be having internet/email problems because as well to GSRT's email i did not receive your PM could you please try and send it again?

*Im sorry to anyone who has tried to email/PM me I will always respond back within a few hours, Im not sure what is going on.


----------



## GSRT (May 19, 2004)

I will resend the email now, I kept it in my sent box. I do have some more questions, looking back on your posts it seems you had some very serious concerns about behaviour, if you could let me know the status of those concerns, and what obedience classes/behaviourists you worked with that would be helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

I've re-sent it. If you don't receive it, let me know and I'll just post it here


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

If i remember correctly all of the behavioral post that i had made about Georgia was prior to her being 1 year old. As i have learned and read through literally 100's of post on this site it is not uncommon for puppies to nip (be mouthy) and jump and is something that alot of folks are still working on with there much older dogs. At the time this was alarming to me simply because i did not know any better and because i have a three year old daughter. Has she got better absolutley!
Her barking at people through the fence, I wouldnt find a serious concern, Is it something that can be fixed, Yes i believe so, Is any of this something that should stop her from finding a loving forever home NO!

As i stated when i started this thread, Georgia loves children, and is good with them but i would not reccomend her in a home with small childre, would do best with no children unless they were older. Not because she is not good but simply because she does not know her own size and can easily have an accidental knockdown.

On a side note i have made many post bragging on Georgia shared many pictures and love her very much, She is a wonderful girl with a patient loving heart and deserves a wonderful forever family, that is not facing the finanical ruins and stress that we are.

Thank you all for your help and suggestions thus far if you know anyone that may be a good potitental adopter for Georgia please email me at [email protected], I will be taking a slight break from this site as it is becoming stressful explaining over and over the personal struggles that my family is facing when all that i am asking is if someone would do a courtsey post on there website or spread the word that there is a great young girl looking for a forever home. This does not mean that i am giving up on Georgia because i never will.

Thanks!


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Suki's MomI've re-sent it. If you don't receive it, let me know and I'll just post it here


I keep checking and am not receiving any from you...strange. If you want you can send me an email at the one i posted just above this one or post on here which ever you feel most comfortable with.
Thank you


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

**Edit to add i went through and read my behavioral post and she was just over a year old that was at the start of September. Her barking and chasing at people through the fence has decreased dramatically, we took everyones advice from that thread and amped up the NILF and brought high value treats out with us.

Just wanted to correct myself since i stated that she was under a year old when in fact she had recently just turned 1 year. She is a great girl, high energy yes, high prey drive yes to a certain degree, loving absolutley.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ariannasmomAlso that he returned his previous GSD to the owner because it had "behavioral issues" and bit his grandchild.
> 
> I would also like to create a adoption contract with whomever becomes her forever home, ensuring that she will be an indoor only dog,
> 
> My heart breaks everytime i talk about finding her a new home and am often questioning myself if im making the right decision. i have had dogs my entire life and never had to adopt one out, But have also never faced the finanical problems and stress realted issues either. Im taking this slow and if im still looking for a forever home for her a year from now thats okay too, I will do without myself before i will let my pet or children.


ariannasmom:

The "behavioral issues" that resulted in a bite would more than likely be able to be pinpointed directly at the owner. But, I would have to give him credit in that he didn't destroy the dog, but instead returned it so it could have another chance.

Why would you require her to be an only dog? Even if you've had problems w/her getting along w/other dogs, the right person and other dog(s) can change all that. I would not limit to her being an only dog, you may be missing out on the best home for her that already has a dog or two by eliminating them before you give them a chance.

Do yourself a favor and re-read the last part I left in the quote of your post. The thought's crossed my mind that maybe you're jumping the gun here. You say that things are so stressful you're looking to find her a new home and I got the impression whether intended or not, that this would be a "the sooner the better" situation but you're willing to keep her a year (or whatever) while you hunt for this new home. Stress is NOT good for them but think about it ... you'd be stressing her out by sending her away to live w/someone else and lose the only home and people she's ever known. Yeah, eventually she'll adjust, but eventually she'd adjust to things at your house, too and probably less stress because she'd be with you. You're also questioning whether you made the right decision ... if you're questioning your decision then a little voice is trying to tell you something, maybe you should listen. 

If you let her, she will take some of that stress off of your shoulders just by spending time w/her and having some fun w/her. Go out and toss the ball or whatever it is you and she like to do and forget about the pressure you're under temporarily. If you do this for you and her, you'd be doing it for hubby and any kids as well - injecting some healthy stuff into a bad situation might just help you all get through this a little easier. 

You're looking for a permanent solution to a temporary problem.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Rileys Mom,

If you read what i wrote it says INDOOR only dog, That does not mean an only dog in the home that means that she is to live indoors and not be an outdoor dog. Also if you read the responses i have given you will clearly see that it says she gets along fine with other dogs, and is not dog agressive or agressive in any way.

Second of all, If you read what i have posted you will see that i have stated that we love our dog and this is not something we would have thought over a year ago would have happend, If someone can not finanically afford owning a dog then they shouldnt as simple as that, many people want to have things that they cant afford but reality says if you dont have the means you shouldnt have it.
Ive also stated that we want the very best for her and that at this time we are not able to give it to her.

My husband and I are absolutley not jumping the gun, Unless you are a member of my household you have no ideal what is going on in our house, and therefore should not make an assumption on wether we are just trying to get rid of Georgia asap if that was the case she would have been dropped off at the local shelter like many others do. We are working very closely with her breeder and we will find her a great forever home that has the means to care for her.

Georgia is up for adoption, If you are intersted in her please send me an email at the email address i have listed on here. Otherwise this is a choice that my husband and i have made for our family, we know what is best for our family and what we can afford and what we cannot.

Thank you have a great day.


----------



## shadow mum (Apr 8, 2008)

Have you had any luck finding Georgia a home?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

ariannasmom, I'm sorry you mis-took my post as being critcal, it wasn't meant that way. I don't know where you got it from and I guess it really doesn't matter, you took it wrong and that's that. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

We havent found the perfect home yet, We have met quite a few people that showed interest in her, but none seemed like a good match for her.
So the search for a forever home is still on, We do have a family in NY we will be meeting next weekend.








thanks everyone!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Ariannasmom:

Is the family in NY, the family I emailed you about yesterday? BDBH volunteers will help with a home visit if we can.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi Darcy,
This is a differant family they are located in East aurora,NY. They emailed me about 2 weeks ago when i had her posted on Petfinder and has kept contact since, they are a family of four, own a home on 2.5 acres, have experience with large breeds. etc. We are going to make a trip out to visit them and see how things go with them and Georgia next saturday.

I emailed the family that had seen georgia's listing through your site but have not heard back from them.


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

ariannasmom: once you settle on your adopter, I can help with transport.

Sorry to hear of what you're going through.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you so much Robsmom. ps Your avator pic is sooo cute!

Attention all fosters and rescue workers: I am of need of a home check in Syracuse,NY if you or anyone you know is able to do this please send me a PM and i can forward your information to the family interested in Georgia.
My husband and I are not able to travel that far from Toronto, and this family sounds wonderful.
If you can help thank you!

-Melanie


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Send Darcy an email or PM.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

I did a couple days ago, I know she is very busy.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I have passed it on to our Home Visit Coordinator and she will contact you for specifics.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: ariannasmomHi Darcy,
> This is a differant family they are located in East aurora,NY. They emailed me about 2 weeks ago when i had her posted on Petfinder and has kept contact since, they are a family of four, own a home on 2.5 acres, have experience with large breeds. etc. We are going to make a trip out to visit them and see how things go with them and Georgia next saturday.
> 
> I emailed the family that had seen georgia's listing through your site but have not heard back from them.


Do you need a home check for these people? This is not far from me and I could take RAfi.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: ariannasmomHi Darcy,
> ...



Sent PM.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Darcy1I have passed it on to our Home Visit Coordinator and she will contact you for specifics.



Thank you!


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for the avatar compliment, that's our 6 month old kitten launching a sniper attack on our 16 month old St. Bernard.


----------



## Robsmom (May 18, 2007)

Forgot to add, I can transport from Brampton to Niagara Falls. Just need to coordinate with my work schedule.

Please also PM me and I'll give you my e mail address/phone number.

Change that about the avatar, that is neither a st. bernard or our cat, it's our kid passed out after lunch. Sorry, it's a little early for me today.....


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I have not had access to the internet in over a week, due to moving. 
Im happy to report that Georgia has found a new family, She loves her new family very much and has settled in quickly. They live on 200 acres all fenced in and work from home, she has a female playmeate now which is a 1.5 year old shepherd mix that georgia just adores. We were able to come over and visit today for a couple hours and the joy on Georgias face to be able to run and have a friend, made my heart smile.

Thank you to everyone who helped us along the way, I appareciate it so much! Thank you!!!


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Great news!!! I've been following this thread and hoping for a good outcome. Wishing Georgia much happiness in her new home and better times for you and your family, Ariannasmom.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That's wonderful!! It must be a relief to have her in a new home! Best Wishes for the future to you and yours!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

I am SOOOOO happy that Georgia has found a new home! I knew that it was out there for her! Thank you so much for caring so much about her, we can tell she really means a lot to you!
Please keep us updated on her as her new family sends you updates!


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

Melanie - I sent you a PM and also an email.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The dog has already been placed in a new home.


----------



## ariannasmom (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I have been getting daily updates on Georgia and she is having a great time! We miss her dearly but hearing the updates of how well she is doing lifts our spirits.








She is loving having a new home with a play mate, and finally getting to release all of her energy, with so much room to play and tons of daily interaction, I couldnt have asked for a better home.


----------

